# Martillo mecánico



## partisan

Field and topic:
¿Sabe alguien la traducción al inglés de "Martillo mecánico", refiriéndose a la maquinaria utilizada en construcción para aplanar el suelo, o compactar la grava?. No me refiero a una apisonadora, aunque se trata del mismo efecto pero sobre un area mas reducida. Muchísimas gracias.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
No hay una frase concreta.


----------



## mora

Hola

Es posible que sea 'compactor'. Tambien 'compactor roller' o 'vibrator plate compactor'.

Mora


----------



## speedier

I have a book "Tres Cuentos", by Luis Mateo Díez, which shows a picture of a *pneumatic drill* with the caption *martillo mecánico.*

Interestingly, my dictionary doesn't have the term, but it does have:

*Martillo nuemático = jackhammer, pneumatic drill.*


----------



## mora

It is possible that the original description is not correct. A jackhammer is not used to level or compact, although it may be the correct translation for *martillo mecánico.*


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

¿Has revisao el término "power hammer"?

Saludos.


----------



## speedier

There seems to be conflicting information out there:

This link suggests that it's a *power hammer*:  http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/martillo%20mec%C3%A1nico 

Wiki states that mechanical hammers come in three types, electrical, pneumatic and hydraulic  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martillo_mecánico

And these images just confuse things further: http://images.google.com/images?q=M...lz=1I7ADBR_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## el_novato

Upsss, vi unas fotos en internet sobre power hammer y no se ajusta a tu contexto.


----------



## vicdark

Tal vez lo que buscas es *power compactor. *Como éste


----------



## el_novato

Perfect vicdark!

That is what he was looking for. It is the martillo mecánico for his specific topic,







By the way, how did you find this thread fourth years later?

Saludos.


----------



## vicdark

The thread was reactivated yesterday by speedier.


----------



## el_novato

I am sorry.

The question was for "speedier". I forgot to write his name.

And the answer is ...?


----------



## speedier

el_novato said:


> I am sorry.
> 
> The question was for "speedier". I forgot to write his name.
> 
> And the answer is ...?


 
The answer is exactly what I wrote earlier.  I found a picture of a pneumatic drill entitled Martillo mecánico, which now appears incorrect, so Mora's original findings have been confirmed, in a roundabout way.


----------

